# Buffing Out A Lacquer Finish



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'm having a bit of a dilemma here. i had my number one strat re-finished in red in january. i'm told that now is a good time to "buff out" the finish and bring up the shine.

i need a rubbing compound that is designed for buffing out a lacquer finish, according to the guy who will be doing the buffing for me.

i've gone to home depot, canadian tire, wal-mart and home hardware.

no one seems to have a clue as to what he is talking about.

anyone?

-dh


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

I've used turtlewax rubbing compound followed by turtlewax polishing compound and followed with mother's three part waxing system. Never had any issues with nitro lacquer.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I picked up some great tips over at Reranch.com and I've used a finshing technique I learned about over there on all of my guitars: I use 3M Finesse-it finishing polish followed by 3M Imperial Hand Glaze. Neither product contains any silicon and leaves a deep "wet" look and removes any "swirl" marks in the finish.











Edit: These can be found at NAPPA automotive stores in the GTA. If they don't have it in stock, they can usually get it for the next day!


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

You could also look into Mequire's (automotive) products, Dan Erlewine recommends them for polish and swirl remover in his books.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

3M Finesse it. 

Its hard to find 3m in the stores you mentioned. Walmart has the 3m sometimes but best to go to an auto parts store. They all carry the 3m line as its the product of choice for auto paint.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

dwagar said:


> You could also look into Mequire's (automotive) products, Dan Erlewine recommends them for polish and swirl remover in his books.


...yes, highly recommended, although not for this specific purpose.

however, i do plan to get some and use it for the purpose you describe.

-dh


----------



## MykelJ (Nov 3, 2006)

I just completed buffing out a sprayed on laquer finish. (which I sprayed on myself)

I started with 800 grit automotive sandpaper, up to 1000, 1500, 2000 - all used wet (tap water). This levels the finish out and the 2000 grit removes any final scratches. For the final buffing, I used "Meguiar's SCRATCH X Fine Scratch & Swirl Remover" (around $15). This brings the finish up to a high gloss. For a buffing cloth, I used the fine white automotive cloths. 

I bought everything at canadian tire.

The SCRATCH X also works on other guitar finishes to take out scratches.


----------

